# OS Questions



## EOBeav (Oct 12, 2012)

Mac users, feel free to move along. There is nothing for you to see here.

For everybody else I have a question about which Windows OS to use. I have a need to rebuild some components in my computer, including the hard drive. I don't currently have it right now, I can get the Windows 7 disk that originally came with my computer. I do have an older copy of Windows XP (sp3) that came with a previous computer I had. It ran everything I needed it to, including:


LR3, which I use 99% of the time
GIMP, which I use for simple masking and other edits that I can't do in LR3
Chrome/FF, and all of the appropriate web apps/extensions
Other family/personal applications--Evernote, iTunes, Dropbox, Office, etc...

I have experience getting an OS up and running from scratch, including drivers, etc... so that part won't be a problem. 

I'm not into slick and sexy, I'm more into functional and productive. If everything I need works on XP, is there a reason not to use it? I realize it is old and unsupported now, so I don't know if there are any glaring security issues associated with it. And we practice safe computing, avoid P2P file sharing, don't open unknown extensions, use an updated antivirus, etc... I figured there are others on here who have more knowledge about this than I do. And, I'm sure there will be some debate on both sides, so let the games begin...

Thanks in advance for your helpful comments and suggestions.


----------



## PackLight (Oct 12, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> If everything I need works on XP, is there a reason not to use it?



A good question to answer is "Does everything I need work on 7"

A few more to answer would be, "Will the programs I buy in the future need 7?"
Do I have enough RAM and Speed to make 7 worthwhile?

I still use XP at work, and see no need to change so I stay with it. I have 7 at home and some of the programs didn't play well with 7 at first, I worked it out and they did fine.

None of this probably answers your question, but might give a few more ways to look at it.


----------



## techsmith13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I would probably go to Windows 7. A few reasons to do so:

- Continue to get the newest security updates, most of the machines I see with viruses are running xp
- There is no direct upgrade path from XP to 7. So if you decide to upgrade in the future you have to start over
- IMO Windows 7 is going to be here for a while, I don't see Windows 8 being a better option at this time
- Overall I like Windows 7 better and have been recommending it to my customers


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 13, 2012)

techsmith13 said:


> I would probably go to Windows 7. A few reasons to do so:
> 
> - Continue to get the newest security updates, most of the machines I see with viruses are running xp
> - There is no direct upgrade path from XP to 7. So if you decide to upgrade in the future you have to start over
> ...



+1

I have been using windows 8 since I have the ram version and it does not natively play well with imported images unless you use 3rd party apps. Windows 8 will however offer better touch integration for editing down the road. Just make sure your system can handle windows 8 and your great to run 7 for now then do an in place upgrade later to 8. Just my 2 cents. You can pm me with questions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

I much prefer windows 7 64 bit over XP. However, if some of your hardware does not have drivers for Windows 7, then that will be a issue. Fortunately, most of the mainstream hardware does support it, but older scanners, and older cameras that use firewire do not have 64 bit drivers. 
I did not have any issues with my hardware. 
If you want to use a SSD, for example, get Windows 7.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I much prefer windows 7 64 bit over XP. However, if some of your hardware does not have drivers for Windows 7, then that will be a issue. Fortunately, most of the mainstream hardware does support it, but older scanners, and older cameras that use firewire do not have 64 bit drivers.
> I did not have any issues with my hardware.
> If you want to use a SSD, for example, get Windows 7.



Agreed windows Xp does not support trim. Win 7 flies on ssd. You can get a 128gb Samsung 830 for $90 for your os and out a nice wd 2tb 7200rpm sata iii drive for workflow. Done.


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 14, 2012)

PackLight said:


> A few more to answer would be, "Will the programs I buy in the future need 7?"
> Do I have enough RAM and Speed to make 7 worthwhile?



All of my software works on XP. For now. In the future, that's anybody's guess. And if push comes to shove, I can always install Win7. 

Speed was also an (unspoken) thought that I had. In order to best use an older machine's specs, am I better off using XP? I'm thinking right now that I probably will be.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2012)

EOBeav said:


> PackLight said:
> 
> 
> > A few more to answer would be, "Will the programs I buy in the future need 7?"
> ...


Speed will not be a issue, but compatibility with your computer hardware might be, it depends on the age. I found one laptop that would not load windows 7, a message popped up saying it was incompatible.
You can download and run the windows compatibility checker to do this. If a windows 7 disk came with your computer, it should work fine. Since you have a new hard drive, try installing it, you may be surprised at how smoothly and quickly it installs. You can always install XP over it, just choose the erase partition option when installing XP, or use a utility to format the drive.


----------

